# Info über Schaltpläne Erstellung



## waldy (8 Januar 2006)

Hallo,
ich interesiere mich für Folgende Frage.
was kostet Schalpläne erstellen und wie muss man dafür die Preis rechnen?
Z.B. als Pauschal für Ganze Schaltplan ,
oder Preis pro Blatt rechnen?
gruß waldy


----------



## seeba (8 Januar 2006)

waldy schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich interesiere mich für Folgende Frage.
> was kostet Schalpläne erstellen und wie muss man dafür die Preis rechnen?
> Z.B. als Pauschal für Ganze Schaltplan ,
> ...



Naja ich denke man sollte den kompletten Anlagenumfang ermitteln und seinen Preis danach ermitteln und nicht "pro Blatt".


----------



## ralfm (8 Januar 2006)

Hallo waldy,

hat Deine Frage mit dem Demoprogramm zu tun?   

Der Preis ist schwierig zu bestimmen. Wenn es schon einen (ähnlichen) Plan gibt kann man sich daran orientieren. Sonst müßte man das etwa machen wie seeba schon sagte. Bei einer kalkulation nach Blattanzahl hat man eventuell nachher das Problem, das der Kunde anfängt zu jammern und die Seiten zusammen sortiert  :lol: Aber in der Praxis ist es schon so, das Kunde einen Komplettpreis haben möchte, bei der Angebotsabgabe.


----------



## old_willi (8 Januar 2006)

Hallo waldy,

eine Preisliste dafür wirst du wohl nirgends finden, aber aus meiner Erfahrung kann ich dir folgende Richtwerte geben:

geistloses umsetzen von Skizzen, Handzeichnungen oder Ähnliches, die bereits alle Angaben enthalten, ca. 10 bis 15 Euro pro Blatt.

Erstellen einer kompletten Dokumentation aus einer MuK ( Motoren und Komponentenliste) und einem Pflichtenheft, ca. 35 bis 50 Euro pro Stromlaufplan. Die Klemmen- und Kabellisten sind kostenloses Beiwerk. Der Preis für Baupläne und Stücklisten richtet sich nach dem erforderlichen Aufwand. Die zu erwartende Anzahl der Stromlaufpläne sollte vorher an Hand der MuK festgelegt werden. 

In den genannten Richtpreisen sind deine Kosten für Hard- und Software bereits enthalten. Kosten für Besprechungen, Inbetriebnahme- Änderungen oder Ähnliches sind gesondert zu vereinbaren.

Es wird immer welche geben die für weniger arbeiten und welche, die mehr daraus machen. Ist eben Verhandlungssache.
Achte nur darauf, dass es bei größeren Aufträgen Teilzahlungen gibt. Spreche mit deiner Bank über die Möglichkeit einer Bankbürgschaft wenn der Kunde sich auf eine Anzahlung oder Teilzahlung nicht einlässt.

Gruß Wilfried


----------



## waldy (8 Januar 2006)

Hi,
Danke für die Antwort,
tja das ist wirklich für mich Gute Frage- über die Preise.

"geistloses umsetzen von Skizzen, Handzeichnungen oder Ähnliches, die bereits alle Angaben enthalten, ca. 10 bis 15 Euro pro Blatt" - 
hm, wenn auf einem Blat steht nur zwei Motoren mit Schutzen und Motorschutzten dazu, eine sache.
Und wenn da steht z.B. Ganze Steuerung (24 V), mit 20 Tasten und 10 Schutzten.
Das ist Großere doch unterschied bei Arbeit.


Was habe ich jetzt mit V11 gezeichnet, das ist 5 Blätchen Format A4
1- Starkstrom (L1,L2,L3,N,PE) mit Netzteil 24 V
2- zwei Motoren ( bei jedem Motor Schutz plus Motorschutz)
3- Steuerung ( ein paar Taste und Schlider von Motorschutzen)
4- Simens Logo Eingang , mit 9 eingänge (plus Inis, und Taster)
5- Logo Ausgang, mit 6 ausgänge

Klemmpläne mache ich noch nicht, da Schaltplan  ich ohne Komplekte klemmbezeichnung bekomen habe.

Jetzt ich überlege über Preis für diese Arbeit.
was meinen Sie?
gruß waldy

P.S. obwohl mit Programm V11 komme ich nocht nicht ganz klar, aber das Programm ist Klasse!
wirklich gute Sache (mindestens für mich, aus davon-  was könnte ich für mich leisten )


----------



## ralfm (8 Januar 2006)

Hallo waldy,

und wie lange hast Du daran gesessen?


----------



## waldy (8 Januar 2006)

Hi.
ca 3 Tage
Na ja, bevor ich habe PDF Buch gelesen, wie muss man mit Programm umgehen. 
Dann habe noch mich bischen eingelernt, mit Programm umgehen.

Und ich würde sagen, als richtige Stunden  - ca. 5 h.

gruß waldy


----------



## ralfm (8 Januar 2006)

Hallo waldy,

gut.

Ich habe einmal irgendwo eine Berechnungsgrundlage bekommen:
Du nimmst Deinen Gehaltswunsch/Monat, teilst den durch 12 (Arbeits-)Tage und noch einmal durch 8 Stunden. Dann hast Du eine Ausgangsbasis für deine Rechnungen. 12 Tage im Monat nur, weil du ja auch von Urlaub unt Krankheitstagen ausgehen mußt. Vielleicht hilft Dir das ja schon einmal etwas.


----------



## old_willi (8 Januar 2006)

Hallo waldy,

betrachte die von mir genannten Beträge als Richtwerte für eine Doku mit mehr als 20 Blätter. Dabei wirst du mit etwas Erfahrung und Übung auf einen Schnitt von ca. 3/4 Stunden pro Blatt kommen, weil du ja mit der Zeit immer mehr Standards zum kopieren hast.
Bei kleineren Sachen wie die jetzige kannst du nur deinen Aufwand zu Grunde legen. Für den Stundensatz ist die Rechnung vom @ralfm in Ordnung.

Bedenke bei deiner Zukunftsplanung, dass sehr viele diese Arbeiten als Wochenendjob zu ihrem Hauptberuf betreiben und somit keine Kosten für Sozialversicherung, Urlaub, Krankheit usw. haben. Das drückt den Preis.
Gruß Wilfried


----------



## waldy (8 Januar 2006)

Hi Wilfried,
und mit welche Programm erstellst du E-Pläne?
gruß waldy


----------



## waldy (9 Januar 2006)

Hi,

" eine Doku mit mehr als 20 Blätter "- das ist nicht schlecht.
Nun wo kann ich finden noch dazu eine Programme, damit kann ich mehr als 20 Seiten Schaltplan erstellen.
Mit V11 kann man nur bis 20 seiten erstellen, und Geld mit 4 stelliger euro betrag für Programm habe ich Momental noch  nicht 
Und eine Vollversion , damit könnte ich mehr als 20 Seiten ausdrucken - würde nciht schlecht irgendwo für mich finden.
Die Frage wo?
gruß waldy


----------

